# You're special - but not that special



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Just received this:



> Dear Matthew,
> 
> The countdown is on!
> 
> ...


Which is all well and good but I know that there are people who have TiVo now. There are people who got TiVo for free and there are people being given a chance to be in the first 1000.

So how would I be "first in the queue" with 2000 others potentially in front of me?

I have no problem with being number 2000 - There are others who have been Virgin customers longer and pay more a month for service than I do so sort of expect it - but it would be nice if Virgin were a little more open about it.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Look at it this way: By the time the lower-class like me and you () get TiVoed, VM should have that 3rd tuner up and running; issues like the 'PIN-nagging' sorted out; And performance tweaks galore applied.

I hope. :up:

The more I read through some of the threads on here, I more I think that I'd actually be happy to wait a while longer.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I got that email today. I've had a TiVo for a couple of weeks now


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

M_at said:


> I have no problem with being number 2000 - There are others who have been Virgin customers longer and pay more a month for service than I do so sort of expect it - but it would be nice if Virgin were a little more open about it.


They're offering it to you pre-launch after all - why complain ?

If you're number 2000 that's well ahead of the 50-100,000 they'll have before the end of the year.


----------



## Stav777 (Feb 8, 2011)

M_at said:


> Just received this:
> 
> Which is all well and good but I know that there are people who have TiVo now. There are people who got TiVo for free and there are people being given a chance to be in the first 1000.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm, 
I received a slightly different e-mail.

Dear A,

The countdown is on!

A little while ago, you let us know you were interested in our new TV service, Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo®. Were delighted youre as excited about the new service as we are! Were looking forward to bringing it to you as soon as we can. In fact, thats why were getting in touch.

Here's the latest...

Weve had an amazing response to our new service from our existing customers so will be offering them priority installations throughout March. We expect the new TiVo service to be available to the general public in April and well make sure that youre first in line before it does go on general sale. From then on youll be able to search, browse, record and explore even more on your TV. Get set to transform your TV experience very soon!

Well be in touch again nearer the time to bring you more of the details. For now, you can sit back, relax and wait for all the good stuff to come to you.

Yours sincerely,

The Virgin Media team.


----------

